# Romany Custom Catapults: General



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, I swung by the post office and picked up the package Santa left there and was excited like every kid on Christmas morning.

I saw Emilyscott9810's post in the Review section, then saw Kalevala's post in the Feeback section, the 'want' for the General was strong! Especially after watching RCC review on YouTube






From U.K. to Eastern U.S. it arrived in nine days. A lot faster than I thought it would take.

Here's what you get in the box.









The overall fit and finish is excellent. The General was actually smaller than I thought it would be and I'm pretty happy with it because it fits my hand well. It was also lighter than I thought it would be. With my hand size (SM) I found the thumb brace the most comfortable.

























It does accept Simple-Shot Flip Clips.









Obligatory Scout size comparison.









Here is a little something to add to the post. I found this Pin Impression toy at the local WalMart and it looked like it would work with Bill Hays Pocket Predator band attachment. I removed the plastic piece and cut to size. With a little alcohol, I inserted into a 1/16 ID X 1/32 Wall, 1/8 OD latex tubing, leaving a little room for the 'nub' to stick out at the end. It works out pretty good and the attachment is really solid.









I probably could have done a better tie job, but I really wanted to shoot the General. (The band groves were really shallow).


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations :thumbsup:

Shooting video is always welcome.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I totally agree with my friend. I would love to see a video of this one in action. Merry Christmas and congratulations!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to have to look into video hosting. It'll be a little while, the extreme cold is here. Tonight it's going down to 3°F or -16°C and it's going to only get colder the remainder of the week. I'm banned from indoor shooting after breaking a window.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I'm going to have to look into video hosting. It'll be a little while, the extreme cold is here. Tonight it's going down to 3°F or -16°C and it's going to only get colder the remainder of the week. I'm banned from indoor shooting after breaking a window.


Yea here to I'm lucky I have my targets setup right outside my patio door in the back yard when it's really cold out I just take a few shots go back in warm up then open the door take a few more shots and repeat over and over .


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow! That picture next to the Scout was amazing. I was expecting it to be larger. I'd like to get one of those for myself.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> Wow! That picture next to the Scout was amazing. I was expecting it to be larger. I'd like to get one of those for myself.


Yep, I was surprised when I unboxed it. I thought it was going to be about the same size as a Scout.

I've only shot a handful of shots with it, but I've been handling it a lot and think I've got a feel for the pinch grip. But I think someone with a medium size hand will find the pinch comfortable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to the PROSHOTCATAPULTS.COM website and they have a large selection of cast slingshots in a variety of metals. I'd never been on that website before and I never expected that variety of, not only their slingshots, but a good selection of Bill Hays designs and Nathan Masters as well. The General is very interesting but there are so many other choices I may need to thing about this a little before I buy.

I'm sorry if I'm boring you guy's that frequent the site.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I went to the PROSHOTCATAPULTS.COM website and they have a large selection of cast slingshots in a variety of metals. I'd never been on that website before and I never expected that variety of, not only their slingshots, but a good selection of Bill Hays designs and Nathan Masters as well. The General is very interesting but there are so many other choices I may need to thing about this a little before I buy.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm boring you guy's that frequent the site.


Don't go often to that site like me, otherwise your SSAD will grow up fast...


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Well, I swung by the post office and picked up the package Santa left there and was excited like every kid on Christmas morning.
> 
> I saw Emilyscott9810's post in the Review section, then saw Kalevala's post in the Feeback section, the 'want' for the General was strong! Especially after watching RCC review on YouTube
> 
> ...


Great slingshot they made an admirable work on that also.
Yes that site is mining my wallet. Anyway...

Nice solution for the tubing! Clever idea!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> I went to the PROSHOTCATAPULTS.COM website and they have a large selection of cast slingshots in a variety of metals. I'd never been on that website before and I never expected that variety of, not only their slingshots, but a good selection of Bill Hays designs and Nathan Masters as well. The General is very interesting but there are so many other choices I may need to thing about this a little before I buy.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm boring you guy's that frequent the site.


Oh yes it is! Originally I was going to purchase the Gamekeeper John PPMG, but noticed that there was going to be a wait due to demand. Then it was a toss up between the aluminum Pocket Predator Pocket Ranger and the General. Boy that was a touch choice and I don't think I could have gone wrong with either one. Now, there's two left on the wish list.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Interesting. A while back, Simple Shot mentioned they were considering a down sized Scout. This appears significantly shorter, broader across the grip, but the fork width is fairly close to the Scout. I'd like to see a Scout that's reduced 25 - 30% in all directions, a Scout lite so to speak.*

*Yours is quite handsome. Being polished alu, is it slippery? Lanyard a must? *


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Interesting. A while back, Simple Shot mentioned they were considering a down sized Scout. This appears significantly shorter, broader across the grip, but the fork width is fairly close to the Scout. I'd like to see a Scout that's reduced 25 - 30% in all directions, a Scout lite so to speak.*
> 
> *Yours is quite handsome. Being polished alu, is it slippery? Lanyard a must? *


An 80% Scout would definitely be a welcome.

Take a look at the YouTube link in my original post from 2:227 to 2:52 and you can see the effort it takes to hold the General. My hands don't really get sweaty, but I can see the polished aluminum being slippery if it gets wet.

As far as a lanyard, I usually add one when I'm shooting bands at the 4X-5X stretch factor. I just got some Precise Red that I'm trying out and it's a pretty high performing band. At a 4X strecth factor, it's got some zip.


----------



## katana12 (Mar 13, 2017)

wow that is a nice slingshot, but i wonder what shipping is to nz


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I'm going to have to look into video hosting. It'll be a little while, the extreme cold is here. Tonight it's going down to 3°F or -16°C and it's going to only get colder the remainder of the week. I'm banned from indoor shooting after breaking a window.


I haven't even been given the slightest chance to break a window inside yet... count your blessings man


----------

